# Need a New Rub



## mcmutt (Mar 27, 2010)

Smoking up a whole pork sirloin next weekend for chops, and doing a shoulder for pulled. my question is this.I need a rub minus the cayenne, but still with ample flavor. My 6 yr old son has bad acid reflux, & takes Prevacid. I need a rub that won't set him off & Mamma won't get on my case. The shoulder will get hit with my old stand-by, Magic Dust, but the loin is in need of help. Anyone in the same stiuation??   Thanks in advance,  Jamie


----------



## hosstd (Mar 27, 2010)

do you make your rubs


----------



## mcmutt (Mar 27, 2010)

Sure do. I also use New York Fries California fries seasonings.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 27, 2010)

Magic dust is a hard 1 to tame down, I like it the way it is, but have a dot that thinks it's too hot.
Check these out.
http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...ces/index.html
http://www.jurassicpork.com/Recipes.asp
http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C8.htm
http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=bbq


----------



## gunner69 (Mar 27, 2010)

You could try Big Ron's In The House...very little heat but a ton of flavor...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

I could use a new rub also, I'm thinking a back rub


----------



## mcmutt (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll see what they think of those.  Jamie

PS  On a good note, just picked up a gas grill with a side burner free, that blew over on the old owners. SMOKER CART!!


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 28, 2010)

Try this- you also might try injecting the loin with apple juice as well

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...orst+nightmare


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 28, 2010)

I prefer just to salt, pepper, garlic, and onion powder the sirloin.  The butt you could try the yoshida's butt that I did.  awesome flavor.  I did eliminate the red pepper in the rub so that it didnt compete with the injection to much.  came out really good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=yoshida%27s


----------

